# Prairie Oaks - Beaver Lake



## tanker593 (Jul 28, 2008)

Has anyone fished Beaver Lake? I just got a kayak and have been exploring the smaller bodies of water west of Columbus. I fished there last night. The water was very clear and could see some fish but nothing would bite. I used all soft baits but not even a nibble.


----------



## TDFleischer (Apr 5, 2010)

Beaver looks good on paper, but my guess is the constant angling pressure makes the fishing tough. I too have see some bigguns in there!

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## dizzyroor302 (May 7, 2011)

I fish Prairie Oaks a lot and have noticed purple works best for me. I use a purple blue and silver worm on weedless hook with a small bullet weight. I fish from shore though.


----------



## Goin2fast4u (Aug 2, 2012)

Fished there with limited success. Had the same problem, have seen some big fish but nothing hardly bites. I have found some success in the river near beaver lake. I usually use silver and green colored Storm plastic minnows. Good luck!


----------



## BBO Ohio (May 7, 2012)

The bends and beaver are way to heavily fish which in return makes the fishing very difficult. Nice park to go and hang out for the day but your best option is to hit up some small mouth out of the big Darby creek about 100 yards down beach/Lucas road. 


"friends don't let friends fish alone....... Good call!!!!"


----------



## tanker593 (Jul 28, 2008)

Thanks for the advice. It does look good on paper. I'll definitely have to push down into the river.

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------

